# ritualistic music satanic or angelic



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There is heavenly ritual music and dark satanic ritual music, i heard chants and stuff like this , there is always a gong involve.I happen to have a gong and i do ritual music therefore i became more
''zen''

Im into angelic ritual music, satanic ritual music kinda creepy, yet interresting...
*What are you personnal favorite* ???

if your a satanist i dont judge you if you a christian i dont judge you
im fair has i can possibly be, i want to know more about ritual music trought the age and what had been made in the later days.

Zev made ritual music and Osman arabi ''burning sigils'' is to me ritual music (dark ritual music)..
probably many other .Wait yah think im simply talking of dark ambient nope ritual music is more minimal can be midly percussive or not may be chants mantra invocation whatever.

So what is up my alley if i like good angelic ritual music and a bit satanic ritual music hey?
Im not supersticious but im into new age, therefore RM help me meditated.

Have a nice day folks :tiphat:

p.s Needless to says i burn frankencens everyday while lisening to this kind of music it fit whit ambience


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

I definitely prefer Satanic sounding stuff. There's something about the Dark side of the mind that draws me into those shadows. There's mystery and exploration and discovery. There's no guarantees, no safety net--there is ecstasy and terror, love and perversion. And when you emerge--if you emerge--you know things others don't who flee to the light with the puppy dogs and ***** cats. I prefer to flee into the shadows with the bats and the roaches and the black leopards or crawl under a rock with the worms and the centipedes and the spiders--those what haunt dark and reflect the light, those keepers of the arcane and the creepy. I guess Rainer Maria Rilke put it best: "I want to be with those who know secret things or else alone."


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

On the classical side:


----------

